# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Царь Читракету

## Александр09

Харе Кришна!

Поясните, пожалцйста, следующий вопрос:

В Шримад Бхагаватам упоминается царь Читракету, у которого было 10 миллионов жён. По случайности, все они были бесплодными.

Говорится, что у господа Кришны было 16108 жён, а у царя Читракету аж 10 миллионов. Также, какова вероятность,
все они оказались бесплодными? Можно ли это интерпретировать так, что 10 млн - это просто значит несметное количество, или это
следует воспринимать буквально?

С уважением,
Александр

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Александр!

Число жен царя Читракету следует понимать буквально. В Шримад Бхагаватам указано точное число:

сахасранам — тысяч; сахасрани — тысячи; даша — десять;

1000х1000х10=10'000'000




> По случайности, все они были бесплодными.


Шрила Прабхупада пишет не "по случайности" а "*волей судьбы* все его жены оказались бесплодными". Судьба предоставляет живому условия для отработки его кармы, как хорошей, так и плохой.

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

